# Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

						In einer Umfrage von Statista wurden 1000 Leute in Deutschland zu ihrem Konsumverhalten befragt. Knapp 43,7 Prozent misstrauen Amazon und haben daraus Konsequenzen gezogen. 40,9 Prozent hingegen findet das nicht. Amazon hat sich die Marktposition verdient, weil der Online-Händler schlicht besser sei, als die Konkurrenz, so die Meinung von etwa der Hälfte aller Befragten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*


----------



## sinchilla (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Amazon ist toll! Es sorgt für mehr Freizeit, bei so wenigen Mitarbeitern die einfach mehr arbeiten, diese verdienen auch nur ein Appel & ein Ei, somit wird der Preisvorteil direkt an mich weiter gegeben.

Ne, Ernst bei Seite,  ich kaufe fast ausschließlich dort, unschlagbar in Lieferzeit, Rückgaberecht und Kundenfreundlichkeit.

Wenn ich neben Netflix noch ein paar Filme in der Woche dort schaue, da normales Fernsehen für mich nicht existent ist, aufgrund der stupiden Inhalte und vor allem der Werbung, dann lohnt sich die Jahresgebühr.

Solange die Digitalsteuer nicht auf mich umgelegt wird, habe ich nichts dagegen, da dies aber wahrscheinlich nicht passieren wird, bin ich gegen diese.

Der Staat ist bereits so dämlich, die paar Milliarden durch diese Großkonzerne werden einfach beim Fußvolk eingetrieben, war noch nie anders und wird nie anders sein.


----------



## Ganjafield (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Als kleiner Onlineshop hast du ein Problem. Kein Versanddienstleister garantiert dir eine Lieferzeit. Selbst Express Versand heißt nicht unbedingt das es am nächsten Tag ankommt. Falls es nicht ankommt, bekommst du als Händler nicht mal das Geld zurück. Amazon dagegen ist so groß das Sie eine Liefergarantie bei allen bekannten Versanddienstleistern erzwingen können.
Die Lieferzeit ist daher oft nicht das Verschulden vieler Onlineshops sondern der Paketdienste.
In meinen Augen missbraucht Amazon auch massiv seine Marktmacht. Du verkaufst als kleiner Händler deine Ware über Amazon. Dein Produkt verkauft sich super. Amazon wendet sich selbst an den Hersteller und kauft zu günstigeren Konditionen dein erfolgreich verkauftes Produkt. Amazon verkauft ab jetzt dein Produkt selbst und du bist raus.
Das wird auf Dauer darauf hinaus laufen das alles nur noch über Amazon verkauft wird im Internet und dadurch alle mehr zahlen werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Ich gehöre zu den absoluten "Gegnern" und habe tatsächlich noch nie etwas bei Amazon bestellt.


----------



## BabaYaga (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Amazon hat nun mal einen richtig, richtig guten Kundensupport un darum kaufe ich meist auch dort ein, zumindest bei Artikeln wo mir dieser wirklich wichtig ist. Was man sich da bei anderen Anbietern oft mit Kleinigkeiten herumschlagen und zum Teil auch noch herumstreiten darf.. einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Ganjafield (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Kronos schrieb:


> Amazon hat nun mal einen richtig, richtig guten Kundensupport un darum kaufe ich meist auch dort ein, zumindest bei Artikeln wo mir dieser wirklich wichtig ist. Was man sich da bei anderen Anbietern oft mit Kleinigkeiten herumschlagen und zum Teil auch noch herumstreiten darf.. einfach nur traurig.



Das halte ich auch bei vielen Händlern für reichlich dumm. Das Amazon die direkte Konkurrenz ist verstehen dort anscheinend keine Leute die was zu sagen haben.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Ich finde es gut, dass Amazon anscheinend für viele doch nicht "einfach dazu gehört" und Leute sich Gedanken machen. Ich meide Amazon jetzt seit einiger Zeit und suche mir andere Shops heraus, wenn ich mir etwas neues kaufen möchte. 
Amazon ist für den Kunden halt super komfortabel was Service angeht. Dieser ist aber teuer erkauft und lastet auf den Rücken vieler, die unter Umständen keine andere Wahl haben. 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass es sich auch ohne Amazon gut leben lässt und für mich ist es eine Genugtuung diesen Jeff Bezos nicht noch weiter zu unterstützen.


----------



## sinchilla (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



> . Das wird auf Dauer darauf hinaus laufen das alles nur noch über Amazon verkauft wird im Internet und dadurch alle mehr zahlen werden.



So'n Quark! Wir leben nicht mit Planwirtschaft. Ein paar Investoren werden einfach ein "Amazon2" basteln und bei besseren Preisen und gleichem Service ist Amazon die Kunden schneller los als sie gebunden wurden.

Der kleine Shop an der Ecke, sowie Blöd Markt können durch "kompetente" Beratung punkten...


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Ich wäre froh, wenn es eine ernsthafte Alternative zu Amazon geben würde. Ich hatte schon mehrfach Probleme wegen Widerrufen von Ware, immer aus Mangelgründen und obwohl ich dort sehr viel einkaufe habe ich schon zwei Mal eine Androhung bekommen, wenn ich mein Verhalten nicht ändere, dass mein Konto dann gesperrt wird. Und das Problem ist, die sperren dann nicht nur meines, sondern auch das von der Frau, wenn man Pech hat. Ich habe Verständnis dafür, im gewissen Maße, gibt es doch zahlreiche Besteller die sich etwas kaufen, nutzen und dann zurückschicken, ich hatte/ habe einfach nur Pech mit defekter Ware. Alleine Weihnachten vor zwei Jahren musste mir ein und der selbe Bilderrahmen 4 Mal zugeschickt werden, da ich ihn drei Mal mit Glasbruch erhielt.^^ und danach gab es wieder eine Anmerkung, ob man mit dem Einkaufserlebnis unzufrieden sein...^^

Das führt logischer Weise dazu, dass man sich drei Mal überlegt Dinge zurück zu schicken, man will ja nicht alternativ los gesperrt werden und damit untergräbt Amazon defakto das deutsche Widerrufsrecht bei Onlinebestellungen. Und das stört mich an Amazon sehr. Ansonsten ist es wirklich eine Alltagserleichterung.

p.s.: Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, der Kundenservice scheint zunehmend aus dem Ausland zu kommen, denn es kommt, subjektiv, vermehrt zu Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten auf Grund von offensichtlichen Sprachbarrieren.

MfG


----------



## Luiooo (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Aber einige Nutzen diesen guten Kundensupport auch extrem aus. Habe schon öfter in Foren davon gelesen, dass sich Personen sämtliche Hardware (z.B. mehrere Fernseher) zusenden lassen, die dann testen und dann zurücksenden.

Das ist schon ziemlich dreist, aber rechtlich natürlich möglich.


----------



## Grestorn (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn es eine ernsthafte Alternative zu Amazon geben würde. Ich hatte schon mehrfach Probleme wegen Widerrufen von Ware, immer aus Mangelgründen und obwohl ich dort sehr viel einkaufe habe ich schon zwei Mal eine Androhung bekommen, wenn ich mein Verhalten nicht ändere, dass mein Konto dann gesperrt wird. Und das Problem ist, die sperren dann nicht nur meines, sondern auch das von der Frau, wenn man Pech hat. Ich habe Verständnis dafür, im gewissen Maße, gibt es doch zahlreiche Besteller die sich etwas kaufen, nutzen und dann zurückschicken, ich hatte/ habe einfach nur Pech mit defekter Ware. Alleine Weihnachten vor zwei Jahren musste mir ein und der selbe Bilderrahmen 4 Mal zugeschickt werden, da ich ihn drei Mal mit Glasbruch erhielt.^^ und danach gab es wieder eine Anmerkung, ob man mit dem Einkaufserlebnis unzufrieden sein...^^



Ich denke, die eigene Toleranz bzw. Erwartungshaltung an "Mängelfreiheit" spielt da eine große Rolle. 

Bei Glasbruch muss man da jetzt nicht diskutieren, aber wegen 4 zurückgeschickter, kaputter Rahmen bekommst Du auch sicher keine Mahnung. 

Aber wenn man 5x nen Monitor zurückschickt, weil man das geringste Backlight Bleeding nicht akzeptieren mag, oder 3 Grafikkarten zurückschickt, weil die halt nur 97% des maximal irgendwo gemessenen OCs erreicht haben... Ich will Dir das nicht unterstellen, aber es müsste schon sehr mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn nur Du ständig wirklich defekte Ware zugeschickt bekommen würdest.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Wenn ich Farb kalibrierte Monitore bestelle und die bei dunklen Flächen bleeden, so dass sich dort die Farbwahrnehmung verändert, dann ist das ein Mangel. Wenn das hingegen bei einen 0815 Monitor passiert sicherlich nicht zwangsläufig. Es geht auch nicht zwangsläufig um das Zurückschicken und was man zurückschickt sondern allgemein, wie viel Serviceaufwand man verursacht. Amazon arbeitet mit einem Punktesystem und jeder Anruf, jede Mail etc. wird bepunktet, je mehr du hast, desto auffälliger wirst du. Letztes Weihnachten habe ich zwei verschiedene Dinge nicht erhalten, was entsprechenden Service verursachte, mehrfach und das summiert sich und lag zu 100 % außerhalb meiner Verantwortung, wie auch beim Bilderrahmen. Ich hatte auch mal ein Note 4 bei Amazon gekauft, da war der Stift ganz wackelig in der Arretierung und viel fast raus, musste ich auch reklamieren. Oder diesen Sommer, ich hatte eine Pumpe für den Pool bestellt der aber nicht mit der angegebenen Anschlussbreite daherkam, musste auch wieder zurück, auch nicht mein Fehler aber dennoch kriege ich das angerechnet. Wenn man viel bestellt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eben auch größer reklamieren zu müssen, bzw. bepunktet zu werden.

Hier, falls Dich das interessiert wie es abläuft.:
Exklusiv: Konto-Sperrung bei Amazon - ein Insider packt aus - teltarif.de News
Amazon-Konto gesperrt? Online-Haendler warnt Kunden vor zu vielen Retouren - wize.life

Das Retourenverhalten ist nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend, lies Dir dazu die Links mal durch. Grundsätzlich und das kritisiere ich, hebelt Amazon durch seine Marktmacht und die damit einhergehenden Folgen einer Sperrung quasi das deutsche Widerrufsrecht aus, wenn Kunden aus dem Grund nicht gesperrt zu werden, dieses lieber einmal mehr nicht anwenden. Das ist nicht in Ordnung. 

MfG


----------



## NatokWa (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Viele vergessen gerne das man bei EBay genauso sicher einkaufen kann wenn man sich nicht absolut bekloppt anstellt . 
Ok , Amazon ist da schon die reinste "Kindergarten-Safe-Zone" aber GENAU das ist das Problem mit dem Laden . Es ist bequem geworden und es kommt alles "aus einer Hand" . Das die Rezensionen meist so bescheiden sind das man auch gleich drauf verzichten kann + auch dort viel Bullshit-China Mist bei einem ankommt steht auf einem anderen Blatt

Da ist mir die Kombination aus Ebay und Zahlen mit PayPal (Unbegrenzter Käuferschutz ab dem ersten Cent) deutlich lieber .


----------



## matty2580 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Ich selbst kaufe kaum noch bei Amazone ein seit 10 Jahren.

Amazon ist deutlich teurer als die Konkurrenz, der Service ist auch nicht annähernd so gut wie es oft hier beschrieben wird, und selbst für die Arbeitnehmer sind die Arbeitsverhältnisse unerträglich. Da sind Zustände normal wie im frühkapitalistischen England vor 200 Jahren, und nicht wie in einer modernen Marktwirtschaft.
Amazon ist ein gutes Bsp. für die Doppelmoral in unserer Gesellschaft, die zerrissener ist als noch vor 100 Jahren.
Das führte zu einer Revolution und zwei entsetzlichen Weltkriegen....., und zu massiven Verlust an Ländereinen von Deutschland......
Die AFD ist nur die Spitze der Spitze des Eisberges dahinter.....


----------



## azzih (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Natürlich ist Amazon bei Hardware selbst relativ teuer. Dafür kriegt man eine Auswahl bei vielen Produkten, die man sonst nirgends findet und der Service ist vorbildlich.

Bei andern Händlern werden Retouren eigentlich immer zum Hersteller eingeschickt, was Wartezeiten von mehreren Wochen nach sich zieht. Bei Amazon werden sehr viele Produkte (nicht alle) einfach direkt gutgeschrieben. Irgendwelche Zicken oder Probleme hatte ich bisher nie.


----------



## matty2580 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Ok, dann schreibe ich einmal direkt über den "guten" Service bei Amazon.
Ich wollte nur einen billigen Funkkopfhörer kaufen, und meine Wahl viel auf B-Ware die angeblich "wie neu" sein sollte.
Zuerst hat mir Amazon das falsche Modell geschickt, was natürlich auch noch defekt war.

Ein Aufkleber des Kunden davor klebte noch dran, mit der Fehlerbeschreibung, und sie haben sich noch nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht den zu entfernen.
Also ging der Elektroschrott Retour, und ich bestellte wieder B-Ware, 2. Versuch.
Natürlich bekam ich wieder ein defektes Modell, auch mit Aufkleber des letzten Kunden....
Danach hatte ich die Schnauze voll, und bestellte ein neues Modell, nach 20 Euro Fahrkosten mit der Straßenbahn, und etlichen Stunden mit den Retouren.
Es kam dann über einem Monat nach dem ersten Kauf ein neues Modell von dem Funkkopfhörer.

Und wie sich heraus stellte, ich wohne am Schlaatz in Potsdam, einem Neubaugetto aus Ostzeiten, funkioniert selbst ein neues Modell nicht bei mir, weil ständig ein Störsignal im Hintergrund lief, und die Funkhörer so für mich unbrauchbar waren.

Also ging das Ding wieder auf Retour, und ich habe mir von Sandisk einen MP3-Player geholt.
Fast 2 Monate, und nach einem gefühlten endlosen Alptraum, hatte ich endlich eine Lösung die halbwegs so funktioniert wie ich wollte.

Ich kann jetzt noch von anderen Geschichten schreiben, wo der Amazon Service eine Katastrophe war, aber ich glaube es ist besser dass hier nicht zu schreiben.....
Selbst beim nächsten Saturn und Media-Markt hätte ich einen besseren Service gehabt, sofort neue Ware bekommen, und nicht annähernd so viel Stress gehabt.....


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

cool. und gleich noch 5 tonnen co2 umsonst rausgehauen, dit brauchen wa hia.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich selbst kaufe kaum noch bei Amazone ein seit 10 Jahren.
> 
> Amazon ist deutlich teurer als die Konkurrenz, der Service ist auch nicht annähernd so gut wie es oft hier beschrieben wird, und selbst für die Arbeitnehmer sind die Arbeitsverhältnisse unerträglich. Da sind Zustände normal wie im frühkapitalistischen England vor 200 Jahren, und nicht wie in einer modernen Marktwirtschaft.
> Amazon ist ein gutes Bsp. für die Doppelmoral in unserer Gesellschaft, die zerrissener ist als noch vor 100 Jahren.
> ...



Ziemlich einseitige Argumente und dazu teils ja schon eher überzogen und wohl auch nicht fundiert, wenn man 10 Jahre lang quasi nie dort bestellt hat. Würde die Realität aussehen, wie in deinen Augen, hätte Amazon heute nicht die Marktmacht. Das Logistikzentrum in Rheinberg ist bei mir um die Ecke, die Leute haben da nicht wirklich mit Arbeitsbedingungen wie vor 120 Jahren zu kämpfen.


----------



## matty2580 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Ich hatte geschrieben, dass ich weniger bei Amazon einkaufe, und NICHT dass ich gar nichts mehr dort kaufe.
Ich könnte jetzt auch einem monströsen Post machen zu den eigenen Erfahrungen zum "guten" Service bei Amazon, den ich euch wie geschrieben aber lieber erspare.
Meine Erfahrungen mit Amazon sind auch nicht einseitig, sondern (leider) sehr eindeutig.

Mit zunehmenden Alter bin ich zum Zyniker geworden.
Ich kann also auch über schlechte Erlebnisse lachen, auch über mich selbst.
Meine Erfahrungen mit Amazon sind aber so schlecht, dass selbst mir als Zyniker nichts mehr dazu einfällt.....

Im letzten Jahr habe ich fast alle Elektronikartikel nur noch bei Saturn gekauft.
Da kann ich auch online bestellen, sie haben oft Sonderangebote, und im Servicefall kann ich direkt vor Ort umtauschen, ohne Retouren und viel Stress damit.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ziemlich einseitige Argumente und dazu teils ja schon eher überzogen und wohl auch nicht fundiert, wenn man 10 Jahre lang quasi nie dort bestellt hat. Würde die Realität aussehen, wie in deinen Augen, hätte Amazon heute nicht die Marktmacht. Das Logistikzentrum in Rheinberg ist bei mir um die Ecke, die Leute haben da nicht wirklich mit Arbeitsbedingungen wie vor 120 Jahren zu kämpfen.


Offensichtlich hat er sich des Stilmittels der Übertreibung angenommen um den Sachverhalt etwas plastischer darzustellen. Im Kern hat er ja Recht, bekannter Maßen trägt jeder User zu den angesprochenen Bedingungen bei aber was soll man auch machen, es gibt KEINE und nein, ebay zähle ich definitiv nicht dazu, gescheiten Alternativen zu amazon. 

MfG


----------



## Seeefe (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Hier stand mist.


----------



## HenryChinaski (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Arbeitsbedingungen wie in der Frühzeit des Kapitalismus findet man bei Amazon auf keinen Fall. Das ist einfach lächerlich. Wer das glaubt, sollte seine Medienkompetenz eingehend überprüfen. "Moderne Marktwirtschaft"? Was soll das sein? Unternehmen, die nicht mehr einzig auf Profit aus sind? Ehm...diverse weitere Kompetenzen angehen...Bildung und so...

@matty: Hat Amazon dich zum "Zyniker" gemacht? Allgemein angeeigneten "Zynismus" angewendet, würde ich sagen...

Deine Story mit der B-Ware und den Kundenkommentaren ist zwar nicht schön und sowas kommt mit Sicherheit vor, hat aber wenig mit "Service" zu tun. Ich vermute mal Amazon hat dir wenig Steine bezüglich beider Retouren in den Weg gelegt. 
Amazon ist also Schuld an der Platte, in der du leben musst? Ist der "Zynismus" so weit, dass du glaubst Amazon kennt deine Wohnverhältnisse? Und das ohne Alexa?!
Oi, klar. Zwei Wege innerhalb von zwei Monaten. Da ****! Da kann man schon zum "Zyniker" werden.


Tipp am Rande, bevor du wieder den halben Monatslohn in die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel investieren und hungern musst: DHL Boten nehmen auch Pakete (z.B. vorfrankierte Retouren...) mit. 

Don't get me started mit Saturn Stories..................................
Bin mir jedoch sicher, du bist dort ein gern gesehener Kunde. Wer bei Amazon "mönströse Stories" über Service bringen könnte, verdient auch ein Bild bei Saturn unter'm Tresen.


----------



## NatokWa (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat er sich des Stilmittels der Übertreibung angenommen um den Sachverhalt etwas plastischer darzustellen. Im Kern hat er ja Recht, bekannter Maßen trägt jeder User zu den angesprochenen Bedingungen bei aber was soll man auch machen, es gibt KEINE und nein, ebay zähle ich definitiv nicht dazu, gescheiten Alternativen zu amazon.
> 
> MfG



Äußerst engstirnige Sichtweise ... um nicht zu sagen EXTREM Engstirnig . Alternativen als Alternativen aus zu klammern ist auch ein "Stilmittel" , und zwar eines der Art "******* ich kann nix gegen sagen also ignorier ichs" .

Könnte noch diverse Anternativen zu Amazon auf zählen , aber die meisten vergessen hier ja gerne das Amazon "nur" ein Marktplatz ist welcher die Frechheit besitzt alles was gut "läuft" dann auch selbst zu verkaufen . Die Händler die dort verkaufen sind so zu sagen die Beta-Tester ob ein Produkt auch ankommt , kommt es an springt Amazon einfach auf den Zug mit auf und die "Beta-Tester" haben das Nachsehen .
Ebay macht das NICHT ! Ebay ist WIRKLICH "nur" eine Verkaufsplatform die einzig und alleine davon lebt  das sie den Service bietet den Amazon gerne nur vorgaukelt . Ja stimmt , man muss sich mit den einzelnen Verkäufern auseinander setzen , spuren diese nicht und man schaltet den Käuferschutz ein geht es meist SEHR schnell und der Käse ist gegessen während man bei Amazon mit der 3. Rücksendung weiter rumeiert .

Andere Alternativen sind btw. solche Seiten wie Hardwareschotte.de und sogar billiger.de *g* , die sorgen nebenher noch dafür das die "kleinen" Shops NICHT vor die Hunde gehen , im Gegensatz zu Amazon !


----------



## matty2580 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente MarktfÃ¼hrerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



HenryChinaski schrieb:


> Bin mir jedoch sicher, du bist dort ein gern gesehener Kunde. Wer bei Amazon "mönströse Stories" über Service bringen könnte, verdient auch ein Bild bei Saturn unter'm Tresen.


how boring......



> Amazon wird beschuldigt, seine Mitarbeiter *in den Lagerhäusern wie Roboter zu behandeln*. Es stellte sich heraus, dass in den vergangenen drei Jahren* über 600 Mal ein Krankenwagen in den britischen Lagern des Online-Händlers gerufen wurde*. *Hunderte Notrufe, sich quälende Menschen und hochschwangere Frauen, die gezwungen wurden, im Stehen zu arbeiten*. Das alles wurde von der Gewerkschaft GMB aufgedeckt und in einer Studie veröffentlicht.
> Eine Umfrage unter Mitgliedern der Gewerkschaft zeigt, dass* 87% der Befragten aufgrund ihrer Arbeitsbelastung ständig oder gelegentlich Schmerzen haben*. *Zweimal soll ein Krankenwagen aufgrund von Stromschlägen gerufen worden sein und acht Mal für Arbeiter, die bewusstlos waren*.


Studie deckt schlimme Arbeitsbedingungen bei Amazon auf - Wirtschaft TV


----------



## XXTREME (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Komisch...ich habe Amazon noch nie benutzt (hab gar kein Konto da) und ich lebe noch, soviel zu "keine Alternativen" .


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Komisch...ich habe Amazon noch nie benutzt (hab gar kein Konto da) und ich lebe noch, soviel zu "keine Alternativen" .


Wahnsinns Argument und ich habe schon den EPIC-Store genutzt und lebe noch und dennoch kritisierst du ihn fortwährend...

@NatokWa
Ebay ist keine Alternativ, wo habe ich da bitte Prime-Video/Musik, prime now, same Day/next Day etc.? Eben, nirgends und genau wenn man diesen allumfassenden Dienst nutzt gibt es Null Alternativen. Im Übrigen, Hardwaredschotte ist nur eine Preisplattfform und kein Händler wie Amazon, folglich kann es keine Alternative sein, im weitesten Sinn wäre ja google.de dann auch eine Alternative, würde man der Logik folgen. 

Wenn ich nur Produkte, zeitunkritisch bestellen würde ja dann bräuchte man Amazon nicht unbedingt, dann mag auch Ebay eine Alternative sein.

MfG


----------



## Grestorn (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Hier, falls Dich das interessiert wie es abläuft.:
> Exklusiv: Konto-Sperrung bei Amazon - ein Insider packt aus - teltarif.de News
> Amazon-Konto gesperrt? Online-Haendler warnt Kunden vor zu vielen Retouren - wize.life
> 
> Das Retourenverhalten ist nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend, lies Dir dazu die Links mal durch. Grundsätzlich und das kritisiere ich, hebelt Amazon durch seine Marktmacht und die damit einhergehenden Folgen einer Sperrung quasi das deutsche Widerrufsrecht aus, wenn Kunden aus dem Grund nicht gesperrt zu werden, dieses lieber einmal mehr nicht anwenden. Das ist nicht in Ordnung.



So lange nicht ein vertrauenswürdiges Medium da handfest recherchiert (z.B. Heise oder der Verbraucherschutz) und zu einem derartigen Ergebnis kommt, glaube ich den dort zitierten Aussagen erst mal nicht. Natürlich werde ich als Betroffener alles mögliche behaupten um mein Verhalten harmlos darzustellen. 

Für Amazon ist eine Sperre immer ein Risiko. Denn wenn das an die Medien getragen wird und die Sperrung wirklich nicht gut nachvollzogen werden kann, wäre das Medienecho entsprechend. Und da man noch nie von einem konkreten Fall öffentlich berichtet hat (und damit meine ich jetzt nicht irgendwelche Webseiten), zumindest meiner Kenntnis nach, wo bei einer Sperrung der gesperrte nachweisen konnte, dass seine Sperrung definitiv überzogen und ungerechtfertigt war, halte ich diese Vorwürfe erst mal für substanzlos.

Bei den Monitoren: 

Was bei Backlight Bleeding halt noch im akzeptablen Bereich ist, ist extrem schwer zu definieren. Wenn ich die Hinterleuchtung auf Maximum stelle und bei null Umgebungslicht das dann Fotografiere, werde ich IMMER ein extremes BLB sehen. Im normalen Betrieb sieht man das dann oft quasi nie. 

Ich hatte bisher noch nie einen Monitor, in all den Jahren in denen ich Monitore für mich und meinen Mann kaufe, bei dem ein BL-Bleeding im Betrieb gestört hätte. Das finde ich anhand der krassen Beschwerden in den Foren von wegen "Panel-Lotterie" einfach überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## NatokWa (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

@ DaStash

Ich sagte ja : Du bist SEHR Engstirnig . Die meisten Leutz die AMazon als das nutzen was es eigendlich ist : Eine VERKAUFSPLATFORM wollen von Prime nix wissen und haben auch kein Interesse zu Streamen .
Zum in 24h Liefern .... Das kannst bei EBay auch haben , Nahezu JEDER Händler bietes Express-Verand in 24h an , natürlich gegen aufpreis ... DEN hast bei Amazon natürlich nicht weil dir ihre eigenen Unterbezahlten Versandfahrer haben die unter extremen Zeitdruck "ranschaffen" müßen .
Wer SPARREN will , spart meist auf kosten anderer , die Augen dafür zu verschließen macht das ganze nicht besser .


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Was bitte ist daran engstirnig, ich habe doch von mir geredet, wie ich Amazon nutze und was konkret mich stört und ausgehend davon gibt es nun einmal keine Alternativen. Ich schrieb doch sogar, dass man auch andere Plattformen nutzen kann, wenn man "nur" Produkte bestellt aber das trifft doch auf meinen geschilderten Fall gar nicht zu?!

Und was heißt die Meisten nutzen Amazon nur als Verkaufsplattform? Woher kommt diese Kenntnis? Nach meinem Wissen sind die Prime-user in der Mehrheit, wenn auch nur knapp aber mit Tendenz steigend.
Das bedeuten 17 Millionen deutsche Amazon-Prime-Kunden fuer den Handel

MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> So lange nicht ein vertrauenswürdiges Medium da handfest recherchiert (z.B. Heise oder der Verbraucherschutz) und zu einem derartigen Ergebnis kommt, glaube ich den dort zitierten Aussagen erst mal nicht. Natürlich werde ich als Betroffener alles mögliche behaupten um mein Verhalten harmlos darzustellen.
> 
> Für Amazon ist eine Sperre immer ein Risiko. Denn wenn das an die Medien getragen wird und die Sperrung wirklich nicht gut nachvollzogen werden kann, wäre das Medienecho entsprechend. Und da man noch nie von einem konkreten Fall öffentlich berichtet hat (und damit meine ich jetzt nicht irgendwelche Webseiten), zumindest meiner Kenntnis nach, wo bei einer Sperrung der gesperrte nachweisen konnte, dass seine Sperrung definitiv überzogen und ungerechtfertigt war, halte ich diese Vorwürfe erst mal für substanzlos.
> 
> ...


@Monitor
Weil viele auf so etwas eben nicht achten, muss man das aber aus beruflichen Gründen, so wie ich, dann ist das äußerst relevant und holt man sich kalibrierte Monitore darf das nicht dazu führen das die Darstellung verfälscht wird. Ich erinnere auch daran das die meiste Produktivsoftware mittlerweile auf Darkthemes setzt, wo das dann noch entsprechend deutlicher wird.

MfG


----------



## Captain-S (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich selbst kaufe kaum noch bei Amazone ein seit 10 Jahren.
> Amazon ist deutlich teurer als die Konkurrenz, der Service ist auch nicht annähernd so gut wie es oft hier beschrieben wird, und selbst für die Arbeitnehmer sind die Arbeitsverhältnisse unerträglich. Da sind Zustände normal wie im frühkapitalistischen England vor 200 Jahren, und nicht wie in einer modernen Marktwirtschaft.
> Amazon ist ein gutes Bsp. für die Doppelmoral in unserer Gesellschaft, die zerrissener ist als noch vor 100 Jahren.
> Das führte zu einer Revolution und zwei entsetzlichen Weltkriegen....., und zu massiven Verlust an Ländereinen von Deutschland......
> Die AFD ist nur die Spitze der Spitze des Eisberges dahinter.....


Oh ja, ich sehe es schon kommen, Amazon wird den 3. Weltkrieg auslösen und die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen.
Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen.


----------



## matty2580 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Der Link stammt von einer wirtschaftsnahen Seite, die normalerweise immer pro Wirtschaft argumentiert, also nicht von der TAZ oder einem anderen linken Blatt. ^^
Trotzdem gehen sie zurecht sehr kritisch mit dem Thema um, was ja auch noch auf einer Studie basiert, und nicht deren Einschätzung/Meinung.

Das wäre wie als wenn das Handelsblatt, FAZ, süddeutsche Zeitung, u.s.w. kritisch ein deutsches Unternehmen und die Arbeitsbedingungen beleuchtet, was sie übrigen bei Amazon schon öfter gemacht haben.

Das ganze Netz ist voller kritischer News zu Amazon.
Die machen bestimmt alle nur Clickbait und sind auf Bildzeitungsniveau. ^^


----------



## Bongripper666 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Für mich ist Amazon - bis auf echte Spezialwünsche - mittlerweile komplett alternativlos. Ja, es ist sicherlich moralisch problematisch, dort zu kaufen, aber ich habe dort noch nie Schwierigkeiten mit dem Kundenservice gehabt. Und oft genug kostet dort die gleiche Ware locker mal 15-20% weniger, als bei anderen Onlinehändlern. Von den lokalen Händlern brauche ich da erst gar nicht reden.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Wir kaufen schon seit Jahren gerne bei Amazon ein.
Seit einigen Wochen haben wir Prime und sind auch damit sehr zufrieden.
Bis jetzt mußten wir nicht einmal etwas reklamieren oder uns an den Kundensupport wenden.
Nur die Bedingungen für die Mitarbeiter dort sollten verbessert werden.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Zusammenfassung:
Buhuu, Amazon ist so schli... ...boar, was für ein Schnäppchen, juhuu.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung:
> Buhuu, Amazon ist so schli... ...boar, was für ein Schnäppchen, juhuu.


Damit hast du nicht unrecht.

Aber die machen auch soviel Gewinn, daran könnten sie ihre Mitarbeiter besser beteiligen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Sind die nicht jedes Jahr zum Weihnachtsgeschäft am streiken, nachdem sie das ganze Jahr über brav geackert haben?


----------



## matty2580 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Amazon hat viele Versandzentren nach Polen und Slowakei/Tschechien ausgelagert.
So viele Versandzentren gibt es nicht mehr in Deutschland von Amazon, nur was unbedingt nötig ist.

Und wenn mal in Deutschland bei Amazon gestreikt wird, ist die Streikquote unter 5%, also im irrelevanten Bereich.
So sieht es übrigens auch im Einzelhandel aus, wo die Gewerkschaften quasi nicht mehr vertreten sind.
Einzig in der Metallindustrie, Chemie, Pharmazie, also in Branchen wo man gut verdient, gibt es noch funktionierende Gewerkschaften in Deutschland.


----------



## Zwiebo (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Unser Haushalt ist seit 2011 Amazon frei und bis jetzt klappt das ganz gut. Ich finde es eigentlich sogar schön durch die Stadt zu laufen, in den Läden zu gucken, nochn Eis essen etc. Aber auch im Netz gibt es genug Alternativen. Man braucht nicht für alles zu Amerikanischen Großkonzernen greifen, die Leute Ausbeuten und Steuern vermeiden. Beim Preisvergleich steht Amazon auch nicht unbedingt besser da als andere.


----------



## azzih (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



RyzA schrieb:


> Damit hast du nicht unrecht.
> 
> Aber die machen auch soviel Gewinn, daran könnten sie ihre Mitarbeiter besser beteiligen.



Naja welche große Firma macht das schon? Zumindest was niedrig qualifizierte Mitarbeiter angeht. Hier ist Profitmaximierung oberste Maxime.

Das wofür Amazon meist kritisiert wird sind im Prinzip die Löhne und Zustände in ihren Logistikcentern. Und Fakt ist halt, das ist zum größten Teil Arbeit für Menschen ganz ohne Berufsabschluss oder bestenfalls ausgebildete Lagerlogistiker (was auch nicht gerade Elite ist).
Die Arbeit wird nirgends gut bezahlt, wir reden hier von Löhnen von 1,7 bis bestenfalls knapp über 2 brutto. Hier gleiche Löhne wie im Einzelhandel zu fordern ist absurd, das ist Vergleich von Äpfeln und Birnen. Und ja die Arbeit ist anstrengend und kacke und definitiv auch schlecht bezahlt in Deutschland. Aber daran ist jetzt nicht Amazon schuld.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

1700 Brutto sind schon wenig.


Naja in Deutschland entstand ne Große Niedriglohnsektor, wird sich später Rächen -> Altersarmut -> mehr Sozialhilfeausgaben, weil die Rente net reicht. usw usw.


----------



## azzih (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Klar hast du mit allem Recht. Allerdings ist das Aufgabe der Politik die Lohnpolitik vernünftig und auch zukunftsfähig zu gestalten. Vor allem da bei uns Gewerkschaften mittlerweile in fast allen Branchen bedeutungslos sind. Man kann schlecht Firmen vorwerfen das sie alle gegebenen Möglichkeiten auf dem Markt nutzen. Der Mindestlohn gehört schon lange auf 12€ gesetzt als erste Maßnahme. Dazu Steuersystem umgestalten das große Konzerne auch dort versteuern müssen wo Gewinne anfallen.

Aber da wirste lang warten können. Von der aktuellen Politik kommt nicht viel nützlicheres als Geld für Lobbypolitik wie Baukindergeld, Mietpreisbremsen und anderen eher sinnlose Sachen rauswerfen statt tatsächlich Probleme auch an der Wurzel zu lösen.


----------



## amdahl (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Hat zufällig noch jemand kürzlich die Fernsehwerbung von Amazon gesehen, in der auf die anhaltende Kritik "eingegangen" wird. Indem sämtliche schwerwiegenden Kritikpunkte unterschlagen wurden. Konnte sie leider auf die Schnelle bei YT nicht finden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> 1700 Brutto sind schon wenig.


Das ist die Armutsgrenze. Was bleibt da nach 45 Jahren an Rente über? Nüscht
Aber 100 Milliarden liegen in den Händers der Gründerfamilíe. Das ist so absurd


----------



## pedi (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> 1700 Brutto sind schon wenig.
> 
> 
> Naja in Deutschland entstand ne Große Niedriglohnsektor, wird sich später Rächen -> Altersarmut -> mehr Sozialhilfeausgaben, weil die Rente net reicht. usw usw.


hast du eine abrechnung eines amazonlagerarbeiters gesehen, oder woher weißt du das?


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Ich habe den Beitrag vor mir beantwortet

(Meinte  allgemein über niedrige Löhne  und das es sich später rächt)


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja in Deutschland entstand ne Große Niedriglohnsektor, wird sich später Rächen -> Altersarmut -> mehr Sozialhilfeausgaben, weil die Rente net reicht. usw usw.



Ich fürchte, da hast du vollkommen recht. Um mich herum sind mittlerweile so einige, die in Rente gehen. Eltern, Schwiegereltern, ein paar Freunde und Bekannte. Eines haben sie alle gemeinsam. Egal, wo sie gearbeitet haben: Die Firmen und Institutionen sind froh, dass diese Leute mit ihren teuren Alt-Arbeitsverträgen aufhören, damit jüngere Leute für weniger Geld eingestellt werden können. Das ist eine Besorgnis erregende  Entwicklung. Meine Mutter arbeitet beispielsweise seit Jahrzehnten im Einzelhandel, seit rund 20 Jahren für ein und dieselbe Firma. Sie hat von dem dort verdienten Geld recht gut leben können, für große Sprünge hat es aber nie gereicht. Wenn aber dort jetzt Jüngere weniger verdienen sollen, gleichzeitig Mieten etc. aber immer weiter ansteigen, stellt sich schon die Frage, wie diese Leute von ihrem Geld annehmbar leben sollen? Ganz zu schweigen von deren Rente.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



pedi schrieb:


> hast du eine abrechnung eines amazonlagerarbeiters gesehen, oder woher weißt du das?


Nachtrag: Bitte Beitrag von* KarstenDTM2 *  lesen, der als Insider meinen Beitrag korrigiert hat 

Weil es bekannt ist, dass 30% der Mitarbeiter bei Amazon als Leiharbeiter mit dem Mindestlohn bezahlt werden:

_... Ein Amazon-Sprecher erklärt, dass in allen  deutschen Logistikzentren im Schnitt 70 Prozent der Mitarbeiter  unbefristet beschäftigt sind. ..._
Amazon: Was verdient man eigentlich als Lagerarbeiter bei Amazon? | STERN.de

_... Bei 10,67€ Stundenlohn und einer monatlichen Arbeitszeit von 168 Stunden  kommt man auf ein Monatsgehalt von 1792,56€ das macht ein Jahresgehalt  in Höhe von 21.510,72€. ..._
amazon-verdi.de - Leipzig - Altersarmut durch Arbeit bei Amazon

Das heißt ja nicht, dass sich auch bei Amazon Mitarbeiter dumm und dusselig verdienen, je höher man aufsteigt, die Basis, also die Arbeiter im Lager, bekommen zu 30% den gesetzlichen Mindestlohn. UNd das ist der Skandal. Darum boykottiere ich Amazon, Der Laden ist für mich eine Krake, zahlte wenig Steuern, macht andere Onlineversender und die Ladenkultur kaputt, erlaubt einen betrügerischen Marktplatz und beutet weite Teiule der Mitarbeiter aus.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> ... Wenn aber dort jetzt Jüngere weniger  verdienen sollen, gleichzeitig Mieten etc. aber immer weiter ansteigen,  stellt sich schon die Frage, wie diese Leute von ihrem Geld annehmbar  leben sollen? Ganz zu schweigen von deren Rente.


Genau darum geht es. Und mein, die Mieten liegen doppelt so hoch wie die Deiner Mutter, wenn der Mietvertrag 20 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## KarstenDTM2 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Hallo Rotkaeppchen,
ich glaube, da hast du die Zahlen falsch verstanden.  70% sind unbefristet, heißt, Festverträge. Die restlichen 30% sind keine Leiharbeiter, sondern befristete Verträge. Ich arbeite selbst bei Amazon, in Dortmund als Versandmitarbeiter, und weiß, dass es keine Leiharbeiter gibt. Alle Kollegen sind direkt über Amazon angestellt.
Bezüglich der Entlohnung, hier mal der Lohn, den man als Versandmitarbeiter in Dortmund kriegt:
Einsteig: 11,61€/Std. - Gesamtbrutto: 2008,53€
Ab 12 Monaten: 13,45€/Std. - Gesamtbrutto: 2326,85€
Ab 24 Monaten: 14,04€/Std. - Gesamtbrutto: 2428,92€
Dazu kommt noch ein monatlicher Bonus von maximal 10% (sind aber eher so 6 – 8% im Schnitt). Natürlich verdienen wir uns hier nicht dusselig, aber dafür, dass man hier als ungelernte Arbeitskraft eingestellt ist und einen Job macht, den man in drei Tagen lernen kann, ist das voll okay. Ich hab Kollegen, die sprechen kaum Deutsch und können trotzdem ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen. Ich arbeite seit 6 Jahren schon für Amazon als Versandmitarbeiter und hab schon in drei Logistikzentren geackert, bisher war es immer echt in Ordnung.


----------



## Bongripper666 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Zwiebo schrieb:


> Beim Preisvergleich steht Amazon auch nicht unbedingt besser da als andere.


Die Aussage ist pauschal Blödsinn. Es mag für deine Produkte gelten, tut es aber bei mir nicht. Meistens spürbar billiger und auch kürzere Lieferzeiten.


----------



## Bongripper666 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



KarstenDTM2 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotkaeppchen,
> ich glaube, da hast du die Zahlen falsch verstanden.  70% sind unbefristet, heißt, Festverträge. Die restlichen 30% sind keine Leiharbeiter, sondern befristete Verträge. Ich arbeite selbst bei Amazon, in Dortmund als Versandmitarbeiter, und weiß, dass es keine Leiharbeiter gibt. Alle Kollegen sind direkt über Amazon angestellt.
> Bezüglich der Entlohnung, hier mal der Lohn, den man als Versandmitarbeiter in Dortmund kriegt:
> Einsteig: 11,61€/Std. - Gesamtbrutto: 2008,53€
> ...


Ja, diese Zahlen kenne ich auch. Wenn man das mit einem gelernten Durchschnittsverdienst vergleicht, steht man recht gut da.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Wieviel Euro die Stunde muss man verdienen  damit man nicht als Rentner unter Existenzminimum liegt ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



KarstenDTM2 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotkaeppchen,
> ich glaube, da hast du die Zahlen falsch verstanden.  70% sind unbefristet, heißt, Festverträge. Die restlichen 30% sind keine Leiharbeiter, sondern befristete Verträge.


In der Tat, dass war mein Fehler. Eine klassische falsche Interpretation stimmiger Statistiken.
Danke für Deine erhellende Korrektur. Dann werde ich Geschriebenes löschen und meine
Falschbehauptung nicht wiederholen. Shit happens ...


----------



## empy (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung:
> Buhuu, Amazon ist so schli... ...boar, was für ein Schnäppchen, juhuu.



Eher so: Ja, ist schon total blöd, was die machen, aber es ist schon  ein bisschen bequemer, also sind mir die Hände wohl gebunden.


----------



## XXTREME (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Argument und ich habe schon den EPIC-Store genutzt und lebe noch und dennoch kritisierst du ihn fortwährend...
> MfG



Was hat der beschissene Epic-Game-Schund mit dem Thema hier zu tun


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wieviel Euro die Stunde muss man verdienen  damit man nicht als Rentner unter Existenzminimum liegt ?


Zuerst müsste man natürlich "sinnvolle" Definitionen für Existenzminimum, Grundsicherung und Armutsgrenze definieren. 

_"... 12,63 Euro Mindestlohn bräuchte es für eine Rente oberhalb der Grundsicherung, wenn man 45 Jahre durchgehend arbeitet__ ..."_
​FOCUS Online


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Wobei, das gibt grob 900 € Rente, stimmts?
Kenne einige Rentner, die mit dem Betrag oder knapp darunter herum krebsen und kein Wohneigentum haben - Spass im Alter ist was anderes...
Da haste dann maximal 400-500 € zum Leben/Monat, wenn die Miete günstig ist.
Und die haben alle 40 oder 50  Jahre , meist körperlich, malocht.
Stimmt mich traurig und nachdenklich...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Stimmt mich traurig und nachdenklich...


Richtig, dass sind unsere Probleme und Firmen wie Amazon werden sie nicht minimieren. Alleine schon wegen mangelnder Zahlung von Steuern im Land:
Amazon bezahlt keine Steuern auf Multimilliarden-Gewinn - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das ist unser wirkliches Problem  und für mehr Gerechtigkeit zu kämpfen wäre sinnvoll. Was macht dagegen der typische Deutsche? Wie immer nach unten treten
Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevoelkerung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Es ist eigentlich OT, oder auch nicht...

Für den von dir verlinkten Mindestlohn, bedeutet dies, dass ein Arbeitnehmer mind. 45 Jahre lang ca. 2000 € brutto/monat verdienen muss, um nicht als arm (900 € Rente!!) zu gelten.

Klar kann man jetzt plakativ argumentieren, was dazu der Kaffeebauer in CostaRica denn sagen soll, 
der im Monat mit 50 $ auskommen muss und garantiert keine Rente bekommt, nur damit wir jeden Morgen einen halb vollen Plastikbecher an Kaffee im Mülleimer versenken können...

Es ist aber einfach ungerecht jenen gegenüber, die ein ganzes Leben malocht haben, oder ist etwa die Frisöse von nebenan gar weniger wert???

Es würde den Mittelstand (zu dem ich mich wohl zählen darf) oder auch den wirklich Reichen kaum mehr im Leben kosten, würden all diese Menschen etwas mehr Gerechtigkeit bzgl. dem Einkommen erfahren.

Es ist eine Frage des Teilens und der Solidarität, die sozialen Rahmenbedingungen unserer Republik würdigen dieses Thema aber zu ungenügend.

Würde die Entlohnung sich dem "Gerechten" annähern, wären auch die derzeit notwendigen Sozialleistungen des Staates langfristig geringer -aber langfristig ist ja mittlerweile nur noch alle 4 Jahre...schade eigentlich...


----------



## Zwiebo (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist pauschal Blödsinn. Es mag für deine Produkte gelten, tut es aber bei mir nicht. Meistens spürbar billiger und auch kürzere Lieferzeiten.



"nicht unbedingt besser da als andere" ist auch sehr pauschal^^ Dann hätte ich ja wohl "steht nicht besser" geschrieben. Bevor man anderen Blödsinn vorwirft, sollte man den Satz vielleicht komplett aufnehmen. Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf mich und meine Produkte. Es mag vielleicht sein, dass es Produkte dort gibt, die man so im Preisvergleich nur bei Amazon findet, aber ehrlich gesagt fällt mir gerade keins ein.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wobei, das gibt grob 900 € Rente, stimmts?
> Kenne einige Rentner, die mit dem Betrag oder knapp darunter herum krebsen und kein Wohneigentum haben - Spass im Alter ist was anderes...
> Da haste dann maximal 400-500 € zum Leben/Monat, wenn die Miete günstig ist.
> Und die haben alle 40 oder 50  Jahre , meist körperlich, malocht.
> Stimmt mich traurig und nachdenklich...



Was kommt bei 900 Euro Rente den netto raus ? 

805 ?


----------



## Poulton (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Kommt hin, auch wenn es vollkommen absurd ist, weil man damit sich wieder in Regionen bewegt, wo man Grundsicherung im Alter beantragen kann.


----------



## Johnny05 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



juko888 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den absoluten "Gegnern" und habe tatsächlich noch nie etwas bei Amazon bestellt.



Dasselbe bei mir . Ich boykottiere diesen Sau - Laden wo es nur geht .Bei Uns in der Nachbarschaft gibt es eine regelrechte "Amazon" - Familie die quasi ihr Leben danach ausgerichtet haben . In jedem Zimmer  , ausser auf dem Klo steht ne Alexa ....schöne neue Welt.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## compisucher (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Die Sinnigkeit von Alexa & Co. hat sich mir auch noch nicht erschlossen.
Alle Infos, die die Viecher hergeben, kann man auch ganz "normal" vom PC, Lappi oder Smartphone abrufen und um zu wissen, was im Kühlschrank ist, kann man ja auch mal die Tür aufmachen...

Ich betrachte es differenziert, PC Bauteile gibt es bei den üblichen Versandhändlern meist günstiger.
Bestimmte andere Ware kaufe ich lieber beim Fachhändler wg. Service, Reparatur und Gewährleistung (z. B. Waschmaschine) - ist mir persönlich die 50 € Aufpreis wert.
Letztlich bleiben Klassiker übrig, wie Bücher oder Artikel, wo das nächste (meist schlecht sortierte + kleine) Fachgeschäft 50 km entfernt ist und da habe ich auch kaum ein Problem damit, mal bei amazon zu bestellen.
Wir wohnen jwd auf dem Land, würden wir in der Stadt wohnen, würde sich die relativ kleine Bestellmenge sich nochmals reduzieren.


----------



## empy (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Dasselbe bei mir . Ich boykottiere diesen Sau -  Laden wo es nur geht .Bei Uns in der Nachbarschaft gibt es eine  regelrechte "Amazon" - Familie die quasi ihr Leben danach ausgerichtet  haben .



So was betrifft einen ja auch ganz konkret, weil die jedes mal in nullkommanix die Papiertonne zugemüllt haben.



compisucher schrieb:


> Letztlich bleiben Klassiker übrig, wie Bücher oder Artikel, wo das nächste (meist schlecht sortierte + kleine) Fachgeschäft 50 km entfernt ist und da habe ich auch kaum ein Problem damit, mal bei amazon zu bestellen.
> Wir wohnen jwd auf dem Land, würden wir in der Stadt wohnen, würde sich die relativ kleine Bestellmenge sich nochmals reduzieren.



Schau dich mal ein bisschen um. Es gibt in aller Regel auch eine Onlinealternative.


----------



## Seeefe (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Natürlich gibt es Alternativen. Aber man muss auch sagen, Amazon bietet oft deutliche Vorteile.

Bei mir scheitern die Alternativen oft an den genutzten Paketdienstleistern (z.B. kann ich Hermes nicht ab) oder daran, dass die Möglichkeit der Lieferung an die Paketstation entweder gar nicht möglich ist oder unfassbar umständlich. Dagegen ist die Bestellung über die Amazon App in 10 Sekunden erledigt und das Paket am nächsten Tag da.


----------



## compisucher (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Guter Punkt, werter Seeefe,

über amazon (zurecht) als schlechtzahlenden Monopolisten schimpfen, gleichzeitig aber sich freuen, wenn etwas von einem anderen Anbieter kostenlos geliefert wird, ist am Ende sehr inkonsequent.
Egal ob DHL, Hermes oder sonstwer, die sind ja auch nicht gerade dafür bekannt, dass sie weit über Tarif bezahlen und das kostenlose Paket letztlich auf dem Rücken (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) von unterbezahlten Lieferknechten kommt.
Was sich natürlich wieder in der Qualität des Ablieferns und der "sachten Form" der Paketbehandlung meistens wiederspiegelt.

Finale Konsequenz wäre, gar nichts online zu bestellen, um der Ausbeutung der Mitmenschen zu begegnen - aber wer macht das schon


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Alternativen. Aber man muss auch sagen, Amazon bietet oft deutliche Vorteile.
> 
> Bei mir scheitern die Alternativen oft an den genutzten Paketdienstleistern (z.B. kann ich Hermes nicht ab) oder daran, dass die Möglichkeit der Lieferung an die Paketstation entweder gar nicht möglich ist oder unfassbar umständlich. Dagegen ist die Bestellung über die Amazon App in 10 Sekunden erledigt und das Paket am nächsten Tag da.


oder am Gleichen oder in 2 Stunden.  Hier in Berlin kann man das Potenzial dahingehend komplett ausschöpfen und ja, dass ist sowas von praktisch.

@unterbezahlte Lieferanten-Debatte
Ja, das ist so aber wo genau ist die Alternative? Regulär bestellen per DHL? Mit Nichten, schließlich arbeiten die auch mit unterbezahlten Drittanbietern "DHL Partner" zusammen. Optisch sieht man da keinen Unterschied.^^

MfG


----------



## empy (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Finale Konsequenz wäre, gar nichts online zu bestellen, um der Ausbeutung der Mitmenschen zu begegnen - aber wer macht das schon



Sicher, und auch von da aus könnte man noch deutlich weiter gehen. Aber hier ist es ja nicht, dass man statt ein Paket zu bekommen 50 km fahren oder auf irgendwas verzichten muss. Aber es ist für die Leute schon ein unzumutbarer Umstand, wenn man einen anderen Webshop bedienen muss. Vor 20 Jahren hätte man die 50 km fahren müssen und heute ist es schon zu viel verlangt, ein paar Felder mehr auszufüllen. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte es nicht trotzdem einen massiven Fortschritt gegeben.


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



empy schrieb:


> Sicher, und auch von da aus könnte man noch deutlich weiter gehen. Aber hier ist es ja nicht, dass man statt ein Paket zu bekommen 50 km fahren oder auf irgendwas verzichten muss. Aber es ist für die Leute schon ein unzumutbarer Umstand, wenn man einen anderen Webshop bedienen muss. Vor 20 Jahren hätte man die 50 km fahren müssen und heute ist es schon zu viel verlangt, ein paar Felder mehr auszufüllen. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte es nicht trotzdem einen massiven Fortschritt gegeben.


Das hat doch nichts mit zu viel zu tun... Wo kann ich denn primenow, sameday, prime video etc. in anderen Webshops nutzen?

MfG


----------



## compisucher (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Also, bzgl. den 50km auf mich persönlich gemünzt.
Es ist schon so, dass wir eine Poststelle im Dorf haben und wir auch alles zumindest bis dahin geliefert bekommen.
Was ich mit meinem Beispiel, stellvertretend für viele ländliche Gebiete wiedergeben wollte war, dass selbst wenn ein Nahversorgnungszentrum (Klein-/Mittelstadt) im Umkreis von 50 km liegt, 
bekommt man eben doch nicht alle Waren des Begehrs eben dort.
Das mag sich ein Städter aus Berlin gar nicht ausmalen können, weil es fast alles um die Ecke gibt.

Beispiel:
Kärcher Hochdruckreiniger, großes Modell. 
Letztes Jahr gekauft.
Ich hätte bis nach München (120km/3,5 h Hin und Zurück !) fahren müssen, um einen direkt im Baumarkt für UVP holen zu können.
Ok, schauste mal in die Online Angebote von eben diesen Baumärkten und Shops wie "Landmaschinenbedarf & Co.
Alles Klar, überall ca. 40 € über UVP von Kärcher, im Kärcher- Direktshop für UVP aber 35 € Fracht...hmmm....liegt wohl an der Fracht...

amazon: 60 €(!) unter UVP und kostenlos via DHL
So, was machste jetzt?
Klar, wieder mal bei amazon eingekauft - ich Depp, ich....


----------



## empy (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit zu viel zu tun... Wo  kann ich denn primenow, sameday, prime video etc. in anderen Webshops  nutzen?



Nirgends. Aber es ist doch mit Ausnahme von Amazons Streamingplattform wieder genau das gleiche. Wieso muss ich immer alles _jetzt _haben? Hält man das heute nicht mehr aus, mal zwei Tage auf irgendwas zu warten?



compisucher schrieb:


> Alles Klar, überall ca. 40 € über UVP von Kärcher, im Kärcher- Direktshop für UVP aber 35 € Fracht...hmmm....liegt wohl an der Fracht...
> 
> amazon: 60 €(!) unter UVP und kostenlos via DHL
> So, was machste jetzt?
> Klar, wieder mal bei amazon eingekauft - ich Depp, ich....



Klar ist es oft billiger, darum ging es doch überhaupt nicht. Es ging darum, dass immer alle behaupten, man hätte ja gar keine Wahl.


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



empy schrieb:


> Nirgends. Aber es ist doch mit Ausnahme von Amazons Streamingplattform wieder genau das gleiche. Wieso muss ich immer alles _jetzt _haben? Hält man das heute nicht mehr aus, mal zwei Tage auf irgendwas zu warten?


 Überlasse doch die Entscheidung jedem selber. Deine persönliche Ansicht diesbezüglich kann nicht der Maßstab für andere sein oder etwa doch? Leben und leben lassen, ich bin froh, denn ich habe diesen Dienst schon sehr oft genutzt und er stellt für mich in meinem privatem Umfeld eine wesentliche Erleichterung dar, die ich nicht missen möchte.


> Klar ist es oft billiger, darum ging es doch überhaupt nicht. Es ging darum, dass immer alle behaupten, man hätte ja gar keine Wahl.


Nochmal, dass behauptet hier so niemand, es geht um das Gesamtpaket. Kauft man lediglich "ausschließlich" nur ein, gibt es Alternativen, im gewissen Maße, ausgenommen Lieferzeit und CO.. In Deutschland sind, wenn auch nur leicht, eine Mehrheit prime user, von daher ist erst einmal das relevant bei der Fragestellung und da muss man feststellen, nein, es gibt keine "vergleichbare" Alternative zu Amazon, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde.

MfG


----------



## empy (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Überlasse doch die Entscheidung jedem selber.



Was anderes bleibt mir kaum übrig. 

Prinzipiell ist nicht mal Amazon schuld, sondern unsere Politik, die immer noch offenen Auges verpennt, solche Arbeitsbedingungen zu unterbinden und die Steuerflucht solcher Unternehmen zu verhindern. Würde mich brennend interessieren, ob die es sich dann immer noch leisten könnten, einfach alle Retouren zu vernichten und alles quasi umsonst per Express zu verschicken. Vermutlich schon und vermutlich würde Bezos immer noch pro Woche mehr Geld machen, als alle hier im Forum zusammen in ihrem Leben verdienen. Aber da könnte ich mich ja gerade schon wieder aufregen. Dass dieser Typ sich das locker leisten könnte, fair mit seinen Leuten und den Ländern, deren Infrastruktur er nutzt, umzugehen, aber es nicht tut. Wozu? Damit die Zahl auf seinem Konto größer wird? Naja... genug gerantet.



> Nochmal, dass behauptet hier so niemand, es geht um das Gesamtpaket. Kauft man lediglich "ausschließlich" nur ein, gibt es Alternativen, im gewissen Maße, ausgenommen Lieferzeit und CO.. In Deutschland sind, wenn auch nur leicht, eine Mehrheit prime user, von daher ist erst einmal das relevant bei der Fragestellung und da muss man feststellen, nein, es gibt keine "vergleichbare" Alternative zu Amazon, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde.



Ist halt die Frage, wo man die Schwerpunkte setzt. Wenn alles, was zählt ist, dass man seinen Kram schnellstmöglich billigstmöglich bekommt, ist Amazon natürlich alternativlos.


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Der Schwerpunkt den ich anspreche ist Alltagserleichterung. Ich persönlich spare viel zeit die ich so in wichtigere Aktivitäten investieren kann. Im Übrigen ist es mir wurscht wieviel der Brezos verdient, die angesprochenen Punkte aber muss der deutsche Staat ändern. Nach meinem wissen agiert amazon und co. ja nicht illegal, was Steuern etc. betrifft. Auch bei den Löhnen werden ja gesetzliche Standards eingehalten, dass die so niedrig sind ist der eigentliche Skandal, genau so wie die outsourcing taktik von DHL, Festangestellte in subunternehmen zu verfrachten um über diese die Löhne bzw. allgemeine Zahlungsverpflichtungen umgehen zu können. Aber das führt zu weit, für mich ist der größte Kritikpunkt an amazon die Alternativlosigkeit.

MfG


----------



## Seeefe (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



empy schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, wo man die Schwerpunkte setzt. Wenn alles, was zählt ist, dass man seinen Kram schnellstmöglich billigstmöglich bekommt, ist Amazon natürlich alternativlos.



Die Frage ist, wieso man ein Angebot nehmen sollte, welches beide Punkte nicht erfüllt? (Wobei Amazon oft nicht einmal den günstigsten Preis anbietet..) Man sollte den schwarzen Peter doch bitte nicht nur Amazon zuschieben und so tun, als wären alle alternativen Onlineshops über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Das stimmt, so günstig sind die gar nicht. Wenn ich nur nach Preis gehe kaufe ich auch woanders. Bei Amazon kauft man halt den Service und die zahlreichen Dienstleistungen mit.

MfG


----------



## empy (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist es mir wurscht wieviel der Brezos verdient, die angesprochenen Punkte aber muss der deutsche Staat ändern.



So kann man argumentieren, aber eigentlich ist bekannt, dass man auf sinnvolle Intervention aus der Ecke oft sehr lange warten kann. Da ist man dann gegebenenfalls auch als Verbraucher gefragt.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wieso man ein Angebot nehmen sollte, welches beide Punkte nicht erfüllt?



Das haben ich und auch andere doch schon dargelegt. Weil hinter den schimmernden Kulissen einfach viel Bockmist läuft. Wenn einem das egal ist, ist es wohl der beste Anbieter. Aber dann bitte nicht nachher wundern, wenn die ordentlich anziehen, wenn sie die Konkurrenz kaputtgedumpt haben.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Man sollte den schwarzen Peter doch bitte nicht  nur Amazon zuschieben und so tun, als wären alle alternativen  Onlineshops über jeden Zweifel erhaben.



Nicht über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber sicher oft moralisch verträglicher als bei Amazon.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Richtig, dass sind unsere Probleme und Firmen wie Amazon werden sie nicht minimieren. Alleine schon wegen mangelnder Zahlung von Steuern im Land:
> Amazon bezahlt keine Steuern auf Multimilliarden-Gewinn - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Das ist unser wirkliches Problem  und für mehr Gerechtigkeit zu kämpfen wäre sinnvoll. Was macht dagegen der typische Deutsche? Wie immer nach unten treten
> Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevoelkerung - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Immer dieses "Totschlagargument" dass Amazon angeblich keine Steuern zahlt in Deutschland.

Die einzelnen Amazon Gesellschaften zahlen schon ihre Steuern.

Amazon Development Center: 2.881.221€ Steuern
Amazon Verteilzentrum Krefeld: 589.213 €
Amazon Logistik Dortmund: 1.657.457 €
Amazon Deutschland Transport: 643.339€
Amazon Instant Video: 9.778.450€
Amazon Deutschland Services: 3.722.101€

Und das sind noch lange nicht alle Gesellschaften von Amazon in Deutschland.

Es wird oft gar nicht beachtet, mit wem man den Kaufvertrag eingeht. Das ist nämlich die Amazon EU S. a. r. L. Luxemburg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das ist nämlich die Amazon EU S. a. r. L. *Luxemburg*.


Danke für die Bestätigung 

Steuervermeidung: Luxemburg macht weiter - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Dafür kann aber Amazon nichts, wenn Luxemburg keine Steuern kassieren will ist es blöd.

Jeder versucht steuern zu sparen, egal ob Unternehmen oder Privatpersonen.

Es wird aber immer so getan, als ob Amazon gar keine Steuern in Deutschland zahlt. Das ist falsch, da die Amazon-Unternehmen ihre Steuern zahlen, die gezahlt werden müssen.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Da ist was dran. Die Frage die sich jeder hier stellen sollte lautet: Wäre ich bereit freiwillig mehr Steuern zu zahlen als ich müsste?

MfG


----------



## empy (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dafür kann aber Amazon nichts, wenn Luxemburg keine Steuern kassieren will ist es blöd.



Ja sicher, dann muss aber vorher schon eingegriffen werden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich jeder hier stellen sollte lautet: Wäre ich bereit freiwillig mehr Steuern zu zahlen als ich müsste?



Oder halt: Warum müssen internationale Firmen im Vergleich zum Umsatz und Profit nur Peanuts zahlen, während ich kräftig zur Kasse gebeten werde und denen noch die Infrastruktur und das Aufstocken der unterbezahlten Belegschaft mitfinanzieren darf?


----------



## matty2580 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



			
				deutschlandfunk schrieb:
			
		

> Wohnungsunternehmen, Autokonzerne, Tech-Giganten – lange wurde nicht mehr so kontrovers über Besitz und Verantwortung gestritten wie aktuell. Wir haben mit Juristen, Forscherinnen und Wirtschaftsexperten über Eigentum und Enteignung gesprochen.
> 
> „Eigentum verpflichtet“, dass es dieser maximal kurze Satz ins Grundgesetz schaffte, ist Hugo Sinzheimer zu verdanken. Als bedeutender Jurist und wichtiges SPD-Mitglied war er die treibende Kraft dahinter, dass die Idee als § 153 in der Weimarer Verfassung von 1919 fixiert wurde. *Durch seinen Schüler Carlo Schmitt ging dieser Absatz auch ins Grundgesetz über, als Artikel 14 (2)*: „Eigentum verpflichtet. *Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen*.“
> 
> ...


70 Jahre Grundgesetz - Eigentum verpflichtet!

Wir haben also alle eine moralische Verantwortung gegenüber unseren Mitmensch in Deutschland, die so gar per Grundgesetz verankert ist.

Die wahren Assis sind die Menschen, die ihr eigenes Vermögen nicht selbst erarbeitet haben, andere dafür ausnutzen, auch die Infrastuktur des Staates dahinter, und trotz gigantischen eigenen Vermögens nicht genug bekommen können. Diesen Menschen ist der Staat dahinter, der ihr Vermögen überhaupt erst ermöglicht hat, und die vielen Menschen dahinter völlig egal. Nimm was du bekommen kannst, und nach mir kommt die Sinnflut.....


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



empy schrieb:


> Oder halt: Warum müssen internationale Firmen im Vergleich zum Umsatz und Profit nur Peanuts zahlen, während ich kräftig zur Kasse gebeten werde und denen noch die Infrastruktur und das Aufstocken der unterbezahlten Belegschaft mitfinanzieren darf?


Das musst du den Gesetzgeber fragen!

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das musst du den Gesetzgeber fragen!
> 
> MfG


Oder ich suche mir in der Zwischenzeit kleinere Firmen wie z.B. Mindfactory oder Alternate, deren Sitz in Deutschland ist  und die hier ihre Steuern bezahlen. Da habe ich als Verbraucher doch die freie Wahl. Und genau darum ging es mir. Ich habe  mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass es ein illegales Verhalten ist, oder nicht verständlich, beschissen finde ich es trotzdem. Der kleine Buchhändler um die Ecke geht kaputt und das ist fatal.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*

Ich verweise nur darauf das es nichts bringt mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, wenn diese im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten handeln. Da muss man ansetzen und noch mal, Mindfactory und Co. ist speziell auf HW ausgelegt, da kann ich mit Nichten wechseln, wenn es doch um alltägliche Dinge, primenow, sameday/nextday, primevideo und co. geht. 

Und wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht das hier auch nur einer freiwillig mehr Steuern als nötig zahlen würde also warum wirft man es dann anderen vor, die machen nichts anderes, nur eben im größeren Maßstab?!

MfG


----------



## empy (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich verweise nur darauf das es nichts bringt mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, wenn diese im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten handeln.



Und nur weil es legal ist, kann ich es nicht verwerflich finden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich verweise nur darauf das es nichts bringt mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, wenn diese im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten handeln.


Man darf in diesem Staate auch ein soziales "Arschloch" sein, befreundet muss man mit solchen Menschen nicht sein. Zwischen einer sabktionierten Straftat und dem ominösen "Eigentum verpflichtet" liegen Welten. Moral und so. Darum suche ich mir als Konsument Firmen aus, die meinen Ansprüchen genügen. Klappt nicht imer gur, aber wenn es bessere Alternativen gibt, bin icvh auch bereit, mehr zu bezahlen. Volkswirtschaftlich lohnt sich das.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht das hier auch  nur einer freiwillig mehr Steuern als nötig zahlen würde


Doch, ich! Weil ich diesen Staat mag und will, dass er erhalten bleibt. Und da hilft jeder Cent. Das war der einzige Satz des ansonsten für mich zu verschrobenem Moshammer, der sahte _"Ich zahle gerne Steuern"_. Genau, wir bekommen extrem viel für das Geld.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doch, ich! Weil ich diesen Staat mag und will, dass er erhalten bleibt. Und da hilft jeder Cent. Das war der einzige Satz des ansonsten für mich zu verschrobenem Moshammer, der sahte _"Ich zahle gerne Steuern"_. Genau, wir bekommen extrem viel für das Geld.


Du zahlst mehr Steuern als du müsstest, wie genau sieht das aus, verzichtest du auf eine Steuererklärung?



empy schrieb:


> Und nur weil es legal ist, kann ich es nicht verwerflich finden?


Ist es verwerflich das du nur den für dich geltenden Mindestsatz an Steuern zahlst oder zahlst du freiwillig auch mehr wie Rotkäpchen?

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> verzichtest du auf eine Steuererklärung?


Genau, warum sollte ich mir einen Tag meines Lebens mit nervigem Krämerkram zerstören, nur um noch mehr von etwas zu bekommen, was ausreichend da ist. Der Aktienkurs von AMD Aktien hat sich seit meinem "all in" von unter 2,-€ auf über 30,-€ erhöht. Was interessieren mich da Steuern? Ich frage mich jetzt nur noch, wieviel von dem Gewinn ich allgemeinnützig spenden werden.


----------



## empy (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Kundenvertrauen bei Amazon: Verdiente Marktführerschaft trotz Misstrauen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ist es verwerflich das du nur den für dich geltenden Mindestsatz an Steuern zahlst oder zahlst du freiwillig auch mehr wie Rotkäpchen?



Finde ich nicht. Ich finde den Steuersatz, den ich zahle, hoch genug. Er ist eben halt auch deutlich höher als der, den Amazon zahlt. Und ich verdiene nicht mehr Geld pro Stunde als zehn Leute in ihrem ganzen Leben. Allerdings mache ich es mir bei der Steuererklärung auch nicht zu schwer. Die Spenden an den ASB und die Wikimedia und so manchen Kram, den ich vermutlich absetzen könnte, führe ich nicht auf. Nur die Fahrtkostenpauschale.


----------

